# Purple spheres found in AZ



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Weird.

http://www.kgun9.com/news/local/189113371.html


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like an alien lifeform to me.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

There's a fungus amongus!


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

Apparently the same thing happened in the UK, except they were blue....but of everything on the net about them, it seems that no one felt it was worth dropping a sample off at a lab! Maybe an alien spacecraft just had to dump out the ol' porta potty and it's really an Unidentified Fecal Organism! Personally, I think Zurgh has something to do with this!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Alien jello shots. 

I always think hoax until proven otherwise. It would be cool if was something real.
New species of desert jelly fungus.... That doesn't look like any other known species.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Haunted Bayou said:


> I always think hoax until proven otherwise. It would be cool if was something real.


Please! You can't put anything on the Internet that's isn't true.

Those look like they would be fun to play with.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

they looked just like the deco beads I put in my fresh flowers to give the vase color..but i like the fungus umongus thing better


----------

